

Presentation:  How to Raise Venture Capital - markpeterdavis
http://www.markpeterdavis.com/getventure/2010/07/how-to-raise-vc-presentation.html

======
pedalpete
On slide 13, Mark (or is it Mark Peter) starts off with 'location'.

Can you provide some insight into why this is important? Does SF, matter vs
Salt Lake or Vancouver? Does Tahoe matter vs. SF (I ask that being from
Whistler, BC, but understand that many VCs won't invest outside their home
country).

